# mozilla/firefox und baghira

## gravedigga_23

hey ho,

ich hab seid kurzem das problem, dass firefox und mozilla staendig ohne irgendeinen ersichtlichen grund abstuerzen.

naja ne fehlermeldung kommt wenigstens, die erscheint auch direkt nach dem starten und wiederholt sich dann bis mozilla/firefox mit einer etwas anderen meldung abstuerzt:

```
$ mozilla 

/usr/libexec/mozilla-launcher: line 337: xdpyinfo: command not found

No running windows found

plugin_get_value 1

plugin_get_value 2

(Gecko:1696): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_pixbuf_get_from_drawable: assertion `gdk_window_is_viewable (src)' failed

(Gecko:1696): GdkPixbuf-CRITICAL **: gdk_pixbuf_get_n_channels: assertion `pixbuf != NULL' failed

(Gecko:1696): GdkPixbuf-CRITICAL **: gdk_pixbuf_get_bits_per_sample: assertion `pixbuf != NULL' failed

(Gecko:1696): GdkPixbuf-CRITICAL **: gdk_pixbuf_get_width: assertion `pixbuf != NULL' failed

(Gecko:1696): GdkPixbuf-CRITICAL **: gdk_pixbuf_get_height: assertion `pixbuf != NULL' failed

(Gecko:1696): GdkPixbuf-CRITICAL **: gdk_pixbuf_get_rowstride: assertion `pixbuf != NULL' failed

(Gecko:1696): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(Gecko:1696): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_pixbuf_get_from_drawable: assertion `gdk_window_is_viewable (src)' failed

(Gecko:1696): GdkPixbuf-CRITICAL **: gdk_pixbuf_get_n_channels: assertion `pixbuf != NULL' failed

(Gecko:1696): GdkPixbuf-CRITICAL **: gdk_pixbuf_get_bits_per_sample: assertion `pixbuf != NULL' failed

(Gecko:1696): GdkPixbuf-CRITICAL **: gdk_pixbuf_get_width: assertion `pixbuf != NULL' failed

(Gecko:1696): GdkPixbuf-CRITICAL **: gdk_pixbuf_get_height: assertion `pixbuf != NULL' failed

(Gecko:1696): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(Gecko:1696): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_pixbuf_get_from_drawable: assertion `gdk_window_is_viewable (src)' failed

(Gecko:1696): GdkPixbuf-CRITICAL **: gdk_pixbuf_get_n_channels: assertion `pixbuf != NULL' failed

(Gecko:1696): GdkPixbuf-CRITICAL **: gdk_pixbuf_get_bits_per_sample: assertion `pixbuf != NULL' failed

(Gecko:1696): GdkPixbuf-CRITICAL **: gdk_pixbuf_get_width: assertion `pixbuf != NULL' failed

(Gecko:1696): GdkPixbuf-CRITICAL **: gdk_pixbuf_get_height: assertion `pixbuf != NULL' failed

(Gecko:1696): GdkPixbuf-CRITICAL **: gdk_pixbuf_get_rowstride: assertion `pixbuf != NULL' failed

(Gecko:1696): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

/usr/libexec/mozilla-launcher: line 119:  1696 Speicherzugriffsfehler  "$mozbin" "$@"

mozilla-bin exited with non-zero status (139)
```

kann jemand was mit dieser meldung anfangen?Last edited by gravedigga_23 on Sat Feb 11, 2006 3:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## blu3bird

 *Quote:*   

> Speicherzugriffsfehler

 Welche CFLAGS haste denn in deiner make.conf drin?

----------

## gravedigga_23

CFLAGS="-mfpmath=sse -O2 -pipe -msse2 -mmmx -m3dnow"

ich hab nen amd64 3000+ drin

die flags sind von einem script generiert, und ich benutz die schon lange ohne jegliche komplikationen

----------

## gravedigga_23

hier is das script hab ich mal irgendwo gefunden

```
#!/bin/sh

# Author: pixelbeat

#This script is Linux specific

#It should work on any gcc >= 2.95 at least

#these apply to any arch (just here for reference)

unsafe_math_opts="-ffast-math -fno-math-errno -funsafe-math-optimizations -fno-trapping-math"

gcc_version=`gcc -dumpversion | sed 's/\([0-9]\{1,\}\.[0-9]\{1,\}\)\.*\([0-9]\{1,\}\)\{0,1\}/\1\2/'`

IFS=":"

while read name value; do

    unset IFS

    name=`echo $name`

    value=`echo $value`

    IFS=":"

    if [ "$name" == "vendor_id" ]; then

        vendor_id="$value"

    elif [ "$name" == "cpu family" ]; then

        cpu_family="$value"

    elif [ "$name" == "model" ]; then

        cpu_model="$value"

    elif [ "$name" == "flags" ]; then

        flags="$value"

    fi

done < /proc/cpuinfo

unset IFS

if [ "$vendor_id" == "AuthenticAMD" ]; then

    if [ "$cpu_family" == "4" ]; then

        _CFLAGS="$_CFLAGS -march=i486"

    elif [ "$cpu_family" == "5" ]; then

        if [ "$cpu_model" -lt "4" ]; then

            _CFLAGS="$_CFLAGS -march=pentium"

        elif [ "$cpu_model" == "6" ] || [ "$cpu_model" == "7" ]; then

            _CFLAGS="$_CFLAGS -march=k6"

        elif [ "$cpu_model" == "8" ] || [ "$cpu_model" == "12" ]; then

            if expr $gcc_version '>=' 3.1 >/dev/null; then

                _CFLAGS="$_CFLAGS -march=k6-2"

            else

                _CFLAGS="$_CFLAGS -march=k6"

            fi

        elif [ "$cpu_model" == "9" ] || [ "$cpu_model" == "13" ]; then

            if expr $gcc_version '>=' 3.1 >/dev/null; then

                _CFLAGS="$_CFLAGS -march=k6-3"

            else

                _CFLAGS="$_CFLAGS -march=k6"

            fi

        fi

    elif [ "$cpu_family" == "6" ]; then

        if [ "$cpu_model" -le "3" ]; then

            if expr $gcc_version '>=' 3.0 >/dev/null; then

                _CFLAGS="$_CFLAGS -march=athlon"

            else

                _CFLAGS="$_CFLAGS -march=k6"

            fi

        elif [ "$cpu_model" == "4" ]; then

            if expr $gcc_version '>=' 3.1 >/dev/null; then

                _CFLAGS="$_CFLAGS -march=athlon-tbird"

            elif expr $gcc_version '>=' 3.0 >/dev/null; then

                _CFLAGS="$_CFLAGS -march=athlon"

            else

                _CFLAGS="$_CFLAGS -march=k6"

            fi

        elif [ "$cpu_model" -ge "6" ]; then #athlon-{4,xp,mp}

            if expr $gcc_version '>=' 3.1 >/dev/null; then

                _CFLAGS="$_CFLAGS -march=athlon-xp"

            elif expr $gcc_version '>=' 3.0 >/dev/null; then

                _CFLAGS="$_CFLAGS -march=athlon"

            else

                _CFLAGS="$_CFLAGS -march=k6"

            fi

        fi

    fi

else #everything else "GenuineIntel"

    if [ "$cpu_family" == "3" ]; then

        _CFLAGS="$_CFLAGS -march=i386"

    elif [ "$cpu_family" == "4" ]; then

        _CFLAGS="$_CFLAGS -march=i486"

    elif [ "$cpu_family" == "5" ] && expr $gcc_version '<' 3.1 >/dev/null; then

        _CFLAGS="$_CFLAGS -march=pentium"

    elif [ "$cpu_family" -ge "6" ] && expr $gcc_version '<' 3.1 >/dev/null; then

        _CFLAGS="$_CFLAGS -march=pentiumpro"

    elif [ "$cpu_family" == "5" ]; then

        if [ "$cpu_model" != "4" ]; then

            _CFLAGS="$_CFLAGS -march=pentium"

        else

            _CFLAGS="$_CFLAGS -march=pentium-mmx" #No overlap with other vendors

        fi

    elif [ "$cpu_family" == "6" ]; then

        if echo "$flags" | grep -vq cmov; then #gcc incorrectly assumes i686 always has cmov

            _CFLAGS="$_CFLAGS -march=pentium -mcpu=pentiumpro" #VIA CPUs exhibit this

        else

            if [ "$cpu_model" == "0" ] || [ "$cpu_model" == "1" ]; then

                _CFLAGS="$_CFLAGS -march=pentiumpro"

            elif [ "$cpu_model" -ge "3" ] && [ "$cpu_model" -le "6" ]; then #4=TM5600 at least

                _CFLAGS="$_CFLAGS -march=pentium2"

            elif [ "$cpu_model" -ge "7" ] && [ "$cpu_model" -le "11" ]; then #9 invalid

                _CFLAGS="$_CFLAGS -march=pentium3"

            fi

        fi

    elif [ "$cpu_family" == "15" ]; then

        _CFLAGS="$_CFLAGS -march=pentium4"

    fi

fi

if expr $gcc_version '>=' 3.1 >/dev/null; then

    if echo "$flags" | grep -q sse2; then

        _CFLAGS="$_CFLAGS -mfpmath=sse -msse2"

    elif echo "$flags" | grep -q sse; then

        _CFLAGS="$_CFLAGS -mfpmath=sse -msse"

    fi

    if echo "$flags" | grep -q mmx; then

        _CFLAGS="$_CFLAGS -mmmx"

    fi

    if echo "$flags" | grep -q 3dnow; then

        _CFLAGS="$_CFLAGS -m3dnow"

    fi

fi

echo "$_CFLAGS"

```

----------

## zworK

Du benutzt nicht zufällig das QtCurve Theme ? Ich bekomme damit auch sporadisch "Speicherzugriffsfehler" bei allen GTK Programmen. Mal starten alle ohne Probleme, mal stürzen sie 10 mal hintereinander beim Starten ab.  Betroffen ist bei mir QtCurve 0.30 und 0.31.1

----------

## gravedigga_23

ich benutze den baghira theme , und das seid 2 tagen. seiddem kamen dann auch die errors.

also isses wohl baghira

aba ich will baghira behalten! und firefox eigentlich auch

----------

## hoschi

 *gravedigga_23 wrote:*   

> CFLAGS="-mfpmath=sse -O2 -pipe -msse2 -mmmx -m3dnow"
> 
> ich hab nen amd64 3000+ drin
> 
> die flags sind von einem script generiert, und ich benutz die schon lange ohne jegliche komplikationen

 

Bäh, schmeiß bloss da Script weg. Das Ding kennt höchsten den K6 und zu der Zeit war auch der GCC 3.4 noch ein reines Luftschloss. Entweder du machst es selbst ( http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#Opteron.2FAthlon64_.28AMD.29 ), oder lass es auf den Standardflags.

----------

## gravedigga_23

also ich hatte noch keine probleme mit den flags! ich hab das jetz geaendert

aber das problem mit baghira und firefox wird es nicht loesen.

----------

## energyman76b

Hi,

die flags sind einfach nur scheiße.

Vertau niemals solchen skripten!

mmx,sse und Konsorten sind sowieso in march=k8 mitbedacht, die brauchst du nicht setzten.

Was deinen segfault angeht.

Installier mal xpdyinfo und reemerge danach mozilla/ff neu.

----------

## gravedigga_23

wie gesagt um die flags geht es hier nicht!

trotzdem danke.

inzwischen ist auch klar das es wohl ein bug in gtk-engines-qt ist.

betrachtet man den changelog dann sind ja schon einige bugfixes fuer baghira in der letzten version enthalten.

also heizt es abwarten und tee trinken bis baghira mit gtk anwendungen funktioniert

----------

## musv

Hmm, also ist jetzt die Frage nach Gtk und Gdk. Wobei ich nicht wirklich was mit Gdk anfangen kann.

Bei mir laufen in letzter Zeit diverse Programme nicht mehr. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob das an der Umstellung auf xorg-7 oder am gcc-4.0 liegt. Aber die Fehlermeldungen sind immer die gleichen.

gentoo Filemanager:

```

** WARNING **: Case-sensitive sorting will not work correctly with non-ASCII characters

** WARNING **: FAM öffnen fehlgeschlagen, Fehler 0--FAM wird nicht benutzt

Gdk-ERROR **: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)

  serial 3100 error_code 8 request_code 62 minor_code 0

```

dillo:

```

dillorc:44: unexpected string constant "show_alt", expected symbol

Gdk-ERROR **: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)

  serial 2206 error_code 8 request_code 156 minor_code 4

Gdk-ERROR **: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter)

  serial 2211 error_code 182 request_code 156 minor_code 23

```

vice (Komischerweise geht der x128, alle anderen xvic, x64 usw. stürzen ab):

```

X11: Benutze private Farbpalette.

Gdk-ERROR **: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)

  serial 141 error_code 8 request_code 2 minor_code 0

```

Das sind so die ersten Programme, die mir in letzter Zeit mit nahezu selbiger Fehlermeldung aufgefallen sind.

----------

